# Julia Stegner @ Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 11/16/06 (x7)



## AMUN (19 Nov. 2006)

​


----------



## Muli (19 Nov. 2006)

Ganz schön oppulent und frech die Kleidchen!
Vielen Dank für diese super Catwals-Shots :thx:


----------

